# Cách chữa chứng tiểu buốt tiểu rắt bằng bài thuốc Đông y



## Tuyết 8291 (22/10/19)

Tiểu buốt tiểu rắt là tình  trạng nhiễm khuẩn ở bàng quang, y khoa hiện đại gọi là viêm bàng quang. Người bệnh luôn có cảm giác căng tức vùng bụng dưới.




Tiểu buốt tiểu rắt là tình trạng nhiễm khuẩn ở bàng quang, y khoa hiện đại gọi là viêm bàng quang. Người bệnh luôn có cảm giác căng tức vùng bụng dưới. Nhiều khi có sốt nhẹ, có cảm giác nóng rát khi đi tiểu, mót tiểu, đi tiểu dắt, có thể tiểu ra máu, nước tiểu đục hoặc có mùi hôi. Bệnh có thể lan tới thận, gây viêm thận và đường tiết niệu. Là 1 bệnh thuộc phạm vi chứng ngũ lâm trong y khoa gia truyền. Căn nguyên do ngoại thương (thấp nhiệt) xâm nhập vào cơ thể gây ra bệnh (viêm bàng quang cấp tính). Do nội thương (âm hư hay huyết nhiệt, thận âm hư kết hợp với thấp nhiệt gây ra bệnh - viêm bàng quang mạn).

Nếu đái rắt đái buốt, đau tức vùng hạ vị, tiểu ra máu, sốt nhẹ, rêu lưỡi vàng, đại tiện táo, mạch huyền sác. Sử dụng 1 trong số bài thuốc sau:

Bài 1: bồ công anh 20g, mã đề 16g, thài lài tía, chi tử, rau má, râu ngô, cam thảo dây, mộc thông mỗi vị 12g. Sắc uống ngày một thang.

Bài 2: lá tre 16g, sinh địa, mộc thông, hoàng cầm mỗi vị 12g; cam thảo, đăng tâm mỗi vị 6g. Sắc uống ngày một thang.

Bài 3: sa tiền 16g; hoàng bá, hoàng liên, phục linh, rễ cỏ tranh mỗi vị 12g; trư linh, mộc thông, hoạt thạch, bán hạ chế mỗi vị 8g. Sắc uống ngày một thang.

Bài 4: tỳ giải, bồ công anh mỗi vị 20g; sài hồ, hoàng cầm, biển súc, hoạt thạch, cù mạch mỗi vị 12g; mộc thông 6g. Sắc uống ngày một thang.

Gia giảm:

Thêm sinh địa, chi tử sao đen, rễ cỏ tranh mỗi vị 12g nếu tiểu ra máu;

Thêm ô dược, khổ luyện tử mỗi vị 8g nếu đau tức, trướng hạ vị, co thắt vùng bàng quang.

Nếu như đau lưng, mệt mỏi, chóng mặt, ù tai, tiểu tiện vàng, rêu lưỡi mỏng, chất lưỡi đỏ, đau tức vùng hạ vị, đái rắt, mạch tế sác. Sử dụng 1 trong những bài thuốc sau:

Bài 1: kim ngân hoa 20; tỳ giải, sa tiền mỗi vị 16g; thục địa, thạch hộc, sa sâm, ngưu tất, hoàng bá mỗi vị 12g. Sắc uống ngày một thang.

Bài 2: thục địa, hoài sơn, hoàng bá mỗi vị 12g; sơn thù, trạch tả, đan bì, phục linh, chi mẫu mỗi vị 8g. Sắc uống ngày 1 thang.

Gia giảm:

Thêm đẳng sâm 16g, hoàng kỳ 12g, bạch truật 12g (bỏ tri mẫu, hoàng bá) nếu bàng quang căng tức, đái són, tiểu tiện nhiều lần, mệt mỏi, hoa mắt chóng mặt; thêm thỏ ty tử 12g, ba kích 12g, phụ tử chế 8g, nhục quế 4g (bỏ tri mẫu, hoàng bá) nếu đau mỏi lưng, chân tay lạnh.

Bài 3: thục địa, kim ngân, liên kiều, thạch hộc mỗi vị 12g; sơn dược, sơn thù du mỗi vị 10g; bạch linh, đan bì, trạch tả mỗi vị 8g. Sắc uống ngày 1 thang.

Để phòng bệnh viêm bàng quang cần thực hiện các biện pháp như uống nhiều nước, chủ yếu là nước đun sôi để nguội, những loại nước có tính lợi tiểu và chống nhiễm khuẩn: nước bông mã đề, bồ công anh, rễ cỏ tranh, râu ngô...; đi tiểu thường xuyên và hạn chế nhịn tiểu; vệ sinh sạch sẽ vùng sinh dục, giảm thiểu tắm ngâm người trong bồn tắm hoặc dưới nước ao hồ.


----------

